# OK Give me what you got.



## AR-15 (Mar 22, 2016)

So here's the deal. I got some of my goodies to start my training for a particular event. No its not the benefit bench for the wounded warrior. I realized the hardway that I just can't deal with the pain anymore from my RC tears. I thought I could help the kid or try anyway while I was on cycle but I have to suck it up and finally realize I'm not 21 anymore. Still a hard pill to swallow but I literally couldn't lift my arm up to my mouth after benching the other day. Here Chicken Hawk new paragraph. Lol
    Although I'm pretty set in my ways and have been pretty successful in training others I'm looking for some new and hopefully improved ideas from all you guys. Magnus, Chicken Hawk, CC, all you guys have impressed me while I sat back and watched your ideas on training and life in general. 
    My goal is pretty simple for this round. Put as much good muscle on as possible with the compounds I have and will have soon. If anybody gives a shit I'll post a log for the source since they have been outstanding to this point. Anyway here's what I will be running. 

 Weeks 1- 4
 Anadrol 100mgs per day
 NPP 800mgs per week
 Sust 750mgs per week

 Weeks 5 - 10
 D-bol 100mgs per day
 NPP 800mgs per week
 Sust 750mgs per week

 Weeks 11 - 16
 Winny 100mgs a day
 Tren A 600mgs a week
 Sust 500mgs a week

 Clomid taper post cycle 
 HCG possibly mid but def. post cycle.
 All ancillaries on hand in case

 Current stats as of today:
 Age 43
 204 lbs
 5'10"

   So with all that and please take into account my heavy lift days are over. Would you guys be so kind as to give me some new out of the norm approaches to growing with a disability basically. Magnus if you could elaborate on your high frequency low volume approach I'd greatly appreciate it. I normally would of just dropped my weights across the board and switched to a high frequency, high rep kinda deal but maybe I'm wrong. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
    Diet I'm pretty on point with. That's pretty much a given. Any other info needed just lmk and feel free to critique anything. I learned along time ago I can learn something new or get better ideas from anybody and I'm in no way too proud to use them. Thanks in advance to anyone who would like to chime in....AR....


----------



## custom creation (Mar 22, 2016)

It doesn't look to bad brother! I personally wouldn't run an oral for 10 weeks straight, even if they are a different compound. It is my opinion that you are only adding more health risks. The rest looks spot on!

Bear


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks CC. Hopefully I'll have a cycle as good as yours is going. I know your a power guy but if I drop my weights and basically use high reps to counter my RÇ tears, which is really hindering my usual type of work, how many times a week per body part do you think is too many? Normally I would do two times a week but with the lower weight, other than legs, I'm inclined to do like 3 or maybe even 4 times a week per body part. Just seems wrong to me because of recovery but it feels like mentally I have to to counter the lower weights. 

 Really struggling to convince myself what to do. I guess I'll try it and see wtf happens. Maybe it will be my best cycle ever.lol....AR....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 23, 2016)

Looks good to me.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 23, 2016)

What is your training like usually?  Frequency,  sets, reps, exercises pet body part


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes sir I will because I'm looking forward to and would appreciate your input. I'll have to do it tomorrow though cause I'm a super slow typer and its gonna take me awhile. Tonight wifey is sick so I'm in charge of our three minions. Aaarrrggghhh....AR....:banghead:


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 25, 2016)

Normally for a cycle looking like this one and the fact that my goals are pretty standard I would train something like this:

    Monday/Thursday - Chest / Tri's/ Core
    Tuesday/Friday - Back / Bi's / Neck
    Wednesday/Saturday - Legs / Core
    Sunday - Rest unless I miss a day

    Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday - Heavy Weight, Lower Rep
    Thursday, Friday, Saturday - Lower Weights, Higher Rep
    Cardio would probably be pretty low at gym but when I would do it it would be  on light days. Most if not all cardio is done outside of the weight pile at a separate facility usually about 4 days a week. 

    Usually about 4 exercises per body part. Sometimes 5 on light days. For me I like to pyramid just about every exercise. Heavy days are to failure at the top and several sets at the bottom. Light days I like to try and do each set to failure.

    Heavy days are usually at a slow to medium pace , Light days are at high pace mixed with supersets.

 This is what has worked for me over the years. Unfortunately most of the heavier weight days are over because of my RC tears. Something I'm really having a hard time dealing with but I just gotta come to grips with it.

   Since I'm probably going to just lower my weights across the board and start training strictly that way I'm thinking about uping the frequency to three times a week per body part....AR....


----------



## squatster (Mar 25, 2016)

We're are shoulders?
What is neck? - traps?


----------



## squatster (Mar 25, 2016)

I would be adding in EQ
Sorry - any chance I get I add EQ
It is my love
If I could afford - I would run EQ year round


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 26, 2016)

Shoulders are back day brother and yes traps are neck. Sorry.


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 26, 2016)

I know its a poor post but I'm struggling with 102.1 fever and feel like death. Ya I got that viral flu shit. I appreciated everyones opinions so I did my best and figured that kinda got the basic point across.


----------



## custom creation (Mar 26, 2016)

I feel ya brother! I'm sick as hell also!


----------



## squatster (Mar 26, 2016)

Just me - I like shoulders on chest tri day - I have a bad shoulder also - my shoulder would never take chest the day before.
Also my back day I would never have time for shoulders to be added in.
I have always believed in push, pulls and legs all on separate days.
I used to go high reps - warm up with 135 - 225 - then just do 315 for 3 sets of 20 - when I get that I would go up 5 lbs the next week- 
Crazy how fast you go up in weight- after 2 months or so.
Never was into trying max - did bench meets but didn't ever try a max max- I would do what I could do for 5 sets of 5 for a max in them.
I was a repamainia junky
I used to like competing in the Repamainia's that had the double body weight- they were the only ones I could win
Not now- my shoulder only let's me go up to Mabie 225 for 20's
What am I saying - with the torn bicep - Mabie 185 now for reps- chest stays full so that is all I want now.
Mabie this is why my shoulder is junk - and junk bicep and junk knee's 
Just me


----------



## squatster (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry used I like 15 times
Plus no point - just rambling -
Can't sleep
Going over the fun days in my head
Room full of trophies for stupid bone head things and no pics or movies to back them up
And no body left to back it up any more
There I go again
Gonna go wake my wife up for 2 seconds of -what the fuck was that- that helps me sleep
Fuck - she won't feel a thing - good luck AR 
I am going in


----------



## squatster (Mar 26, 2016)

Done and still can't sleep
She didn't even feel a thing
Gonna eat a box of lucky charms


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 27, 2016)

You gotta understand squatster this is something I would of and have been trying to do but I've realized slowly within the last few months my body can't do it anymore. Its become too painful to do the heavier weights. I have the strength to do the exercises but my form is suffering greatly due to my cuffs as well as the agony post and during the workout is just ridiculous. Its amazing just how much a few fucked up shoulders can effect I'd say 75% of upper body exercises in one way or another.

   Again what's written above is the style, or close to it, of training that I always seemed to grow the best from. I realize its not the "norm" to a lot of guys but I'm not really normal anyway. I try and think outside the box a lot and sometimes it has paid off. That's kinda why I ask for some of your guys opinions on how to proceed with a small disability I guess. I need something different as far as training.

   I can train fifty people and get good results with 40 of them but when it comes to myself I just get kinda brain dead. I'm stuck on stupid but I'm not afraid to ask for help from anyone willing to take five minutes to give some suggestions. Im always open to anything. I have a feeling Im really gonna have to reinvent my whole way of thinking about myself. Thanks brother....AR....


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just getting to this ar,  been out of town on work and had little time to be on the board.  Anyway I'm back.  Have you considered a 2 way split,  2 on 1 off.  I love high frequency. You basically get the same volume per week as high volume just spread out throughout the week.  I like 3 different workouts for each split.  For example for chest I may do dips and flyes one split,  flat and trx push-ups,  incline and weighted push-ups.  I do this for every body part and shoot for 8 working sets for each muscle group.  I always very the tempo and reps,  even the tempo within a set.  Do whatever feels good or burns/pump.  Pause at the bottom, do an FST-7 set,  do a 45 second set,  partials,  statics,  just mix it up and see what you can tolerate,  especially with injuries.  I love occlusion bands for bis,  tris,  and legs.  Lighter weights and way better pumps,  and can grow just as well as heavy weights.  Also maximize your cardio by being it HIIT style immediately after training.  I prefer tabata.  2- 4 min rounds of heavy bag, Bulgarian bag (make your own for home),  kettle bell.... YouTube it,  you'll get the idea.


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Magnus. Something I'll absolutely give a try. A split like that really makes a lot of sense for me at this point. I really like the band idea as well. I've used them in the past but honestly never even gave them a thought till now. 

    Most of my cardio is pretty much on the same plain. Soon as Ieave the gym I usually go straight to another place where bags are a big part of what I do. Well that and other peoples faces. Lol

   See this is why I'm not afraid to ask others for help with ideas. Its really sound advice that I probably would of overlooked because I'm so tunnel visioned into my old ways which quite honestly probably would of been counter effective and dangerous. Really appreciate that brother. Magnus if you don't mind maybe I'll work something out for a week on paper and pm it to ya or post it and you can let me know if I'm on the right page. 

  Thank Again!!!!....AR....


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 29, 2016)

No problem brother.  I've been on a 2 way split for years now and love it.  Fewer injuries,  more recovery,  and I grow better than before.  I got some occlusion bands off amazon for around $40 and like them way better than rubber straps.


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a couple pair of the adjustable I guess nylon type. I actually liked using just old knee or wrist wraps the best. I havnt used them in awhile though. Guess I'll have to see if I even still have them. Probably not. Lol....AR....:banghead:


----------

